# Hello From Australia



## myfurbabies (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi, 
Just thought I would introduce myself.

I have two kitties 
Mango and Mixx who are spoilt rotten!!

We live in Australia and look forward to meeting everyone and there furbabies.

Thanks 
Andrea


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*welcome*

You so have to post pictures!!! A great big welcome to the forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Warm welcome to the forum, and yeah... post pictures!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and please do post some pictures when you get a chance :wink:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! And :lol: do post some pictures!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

..mmmm, I'd say that all of our kitties are spoilt almost rotten :wink: 
Welcome to the forums


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Andrea-

Welcome to Cat Forum. Which state of Australia are you in? I was in NSW this time last month. I'm from NZ, so looks like we're neighbours.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your kitties better.

Many purrs,
Sam.


----------



## myfurbabies (Oct 6, 2004)

*Posting a pic*

I like in Western Australia!! I will be posting pictures soon as I figure out how. 8)


----------



## gellyutopia (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi!
Im in WA too  This is such a great forum that I had to join it even though there aren't too many aussie cats here! Everyone is really friendly and helpful and I love it here. I'm sure u'll like it too!

p/s: i have two moggies, polo (orange) and lorren


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

welcome and I can't wait to see pictures..!!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

hey there andrea i'm also from australia  and have just joined! where abouts are u from? I have two cats a tabby and a black n white kitten


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome home! :lol:


----------

